# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Fresher (Inserting data)

## dejikoya

I'm having problems inserting the following data into my table, what am I doing incorrectly?
insert into emp_2002(Firstname, Lastname, Title, Age, Salary, Start-date) values('Adam', 'Doyle', 'Analyst', 25, 19500, 25/05/2005)

----------


## rmiao

What was the error? What's data type of Start-date? Which rdbms do you use? Tried with this?

insert into emp_2002(Firstname, Lastname, Title, Age, Salary, Start-date) values('Adam', 'Doyle', 'Analyst', 25, 19500, '25/05/2005')

----------


## nosepicker

For most rdbms, if you have punctuation or spaces in your column names, you have to put brackets or double quotes around them when you reference them:

insert into emp_2002(Firstname, Lastname, Title, Age, Salary, [Start-date]) ...

----------

